# My TT finally gets the WOT BOX !!!



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

Hey all!!!
I haven't been here for quite a time now, but I was so busy with work and my install and fine tune. 
Car is running great for the past 2 months and its making the numbers in my sig !!!!!!
Just got notified today that my wot-box has arrived. Unfortunately today is a bank holiday here, so the post office is closed. Can't wait to test it. I don't think I will be able to get any sleep tonight








If anyone is interested I will be posting here my experience with the WOT BOX and the whole build and install story of my car.
Bye for now. Hope to be back real soon with the details.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: My TT finally gets the WOT BOX !!! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

What kinda setup are you running? I noticed the eBay turbo...does that mean eBay manifold/wastegate/other stuff? What injectors/tune?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My TT finally gets the WOT BOX !!! (Murderface)*

Ebay/no name turbo only. Custom tubular manifold with external wastegate, 3" dp, 630cc siemens injectors, Revo Stage2 with lemmiwinks tweeks for the time being and wai, lwfw, racing 6-puck clutch, diode, ebc, lw pulleys, powergasket.
I have >2000 miles on the turbo and no problems so far. It's a pretty impressive upgrade and suprisingly no issues whatsoever so far (other than blown silicone hoses when I run >26psi)
Just received the WOT BOX. I hope I will have it installed by this weekend and I will report back with results


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My TT finally gets the WOT BOX !!! (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

A pic of the turbo/manifold on the engine:


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

any more photos? How does the top half of the DP mount up to the rest of the exhaust?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

What kind of a turbo is that? hx?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

I hardly use my WOT box...
I just dont find roads nor occasion to it seems.
As for the flat shifting....I cant get it right...
Launching...Hmmm I can be as consistent blipping the gas between the rpms I wanty and dropping the clutch with less drama or flames or pops and crackles out of the exhaust...
YMMV


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

whats a WOT box?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_I hardly use my WOT box...
I just dont find roads nor occasion to it seems.
As for the flat shifting....I cant get it right...
Launching...Hmmm I can be as consistent blipping the gas between the rpms I wanty and dropping the clutch with less drama or flames or pops and crackles out of the exhaust...
YMMV

How can you not get the flat shifting right???? Don't pick up your foot off the gas...its very simple. I've had the WOT box on my TT for months now and it works flawlessly every time.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

I guess it just feels un natural to me to do it that way...I know I should but then at that last moment I baulk and **** it up


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_any more photos? How does the top half of the DP mount up to the rest of the exhaust?

It mounts on the 2-bolt flange seen on the pic above. Its all custom, pretty much straight through, except the rear muffler that is still OEM.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What kind of a turbo is that? hx?

I do not have any info about the origin of the turbo. I didn't buy it, it was given to me.
Its an exact copy of a Turbonetics turbo. Let me find the serial no/description.
Here it is: 4165842574 / T3_ST4E-SB-S60-D-D-57-STDD_63
I know this because I have a customer who has that turbo and before he installed it I placed them side by side and compared them. Exact copy.
If anyone knows anything about this TURBONETICS turbo feel free to post here.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

One more pic, half way to the fabrication of the mani


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_whats a WOT box?

Look here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Installed the WOT-BOX today. The whole procedure took me less than an hour. I tapped the ECU wires, it was easier than going under the dash to soldier.
It's a nice little toy and does what is advertised.
I can see 7-8 lbs af boost when I step on the accelerator for 4-5 sec.
The best feature though is the 2-step. I can even shift like butter at the minimum kill time (25 ms).
Great product overall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

how does the wot box interact on daily driving?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_how does the wot box interact on daily driving?

Daily driving remains the same. The wot-box engages when you want it to engage. 
On the other hand it's fun scaring people at traffic lights


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

anyway you could post a video???


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

Yes, definitely working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I plan on doing an in-car launch (probably a 0-60 to verify my sig) and an out of the car launch to show to everyone!
Will keep you posted shortly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

awsome.. got my eyes glued for results...


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

I have some really bad news.
This is the only video I had time to make. 
The quality is crappy (from my phone).
Unfortunately I snaped a rod during this launch.





























You can hear the engine dying after it goes over 60MPH.








Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KztFvF09DCM


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO were those the stock rods???
sorry to hear that man... ill prey for your car..


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

I will punish that engine by making it stronger. Maybe a 2.0 conversion.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

wish i had that ability for my engine


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

2.0 20V FTW!!!


----------

